# Shrimp tank advice please



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I keep failing breeding CRS and RCS , I wonder if you guys could help me out to change my tank condition suitable for shrimps to breed.

What parameter I should adjust ,like PH , GH , KH on what level and whats the best way to stabilize these parameters?

Whats the best temperature range for them to breed ?

What are the best food and supplement with best nutrition and cost wise?

And other thing I may not aware of at all.

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

CRS 
Ph 5.5 to 6.3
Gh = 4-5
TDS 150-180
Temp 70 and below 

RCS 
Ph 6-7
Gh 4-5
TDS 180 to 250
Temp 70 -74

For food, shirakura shrimp ball or ebi kuma senbei... or algae wafers would work.  

For GH african cichlid booster or fluval shrimp mineral supplement is what i use... 

hope that helps


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

^ what he said. and just top off water from another tank with nearly same parameters, dont water change.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> CRS
> Ph 5.5 to 6.3
> Gh = 4-5
> TDS 150-180
> ...


Thanks , whats the best way to control TDS and PH , whats the BC tap water PH and TDS level ?

Once this parameter set are they change ? how often should I do water test?

Tarobot: I also have couple otos and some pygmy cories in my tank and I do water change 20% every week , I dont expect huge survival rate but I like to see some


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I think otos and pygmy cories are ok with the shrimps.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Shiyuu said:


> I think otos and pygmy cories are ok with the shrimps.


Yes, I know they are OK ,they even do not eat the shrimplets , I have to do water change and I guess thats not good for shrimp tank


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

20%? what size is this tank?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tarobot said:


> 20%? what size is this tank?


On my 8 gallon I do 20% water change , I do have 11 Pygmy cories and 2 otos,
but in my 5 gallon I just top tap water and add 1m shrimp mineral.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

arash, BC tap water is quite relative depending on where you are in terms of TDS and also with respect to ph. the water parameters in richmond could slightly differ from water parameters in vancouver and elsewhere... but in retrospect... straight tap is around 38 to 50 TDS. Ph now that varies... but it ranges from 6.5 to 7.0, i have heard that vancouver water is around 5.5? 

best to have a ph Kit, Gh kit, and a TDS meter... ph and TDS will change with each water change... but Gh changes but not drastic... it sometimes takes me 2 water changes before the Gh in my tank changes... that goes for both my 10Gal painted fire red, and my 5 gal CRS tank


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> arash, BC tap water is quite relative depending on where you are in terms of TDS and also with respect to ph. the water parameters in richmond could slightly differ from water parameters in vancouver and elsewhere... but in retrospect... straight tap is around 38 to 50 TDS. Ph now that varies... but it ranges from 6.5 to 7.0, i have heard that vancouver water is around 5.5?
> 
> best to have a ph Kit, Gh kit, and a TDS meter... ph and TDS will change with each water change... but Gh changes but not drastic... it sometimes takes me 2 water changes before the Gh in my tank changes... that goes for both my 10Gal painted fire red, and my 5 gal CRS tank


Thank you 

Which test kit you are using ?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I use API for my Ph, Nitrate, ammonia, Phosphate test. and Nutrafin for my Gh / Kh Test.  hope that helps... I wanted to get the API test kit for my Gh test kit but they didnt have any when i got it at my LFS.. so i used the nutrafin one instead.  works just fine


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My pfr rcs breed fine now, 50% water change ei dosed and buffered with kent ro right and ph stable. I dont read tds, I feed every 2 - 3 days with 1 crushed algae wafer. I don't use water conditioner and I try my best to match the tank temp duing water change

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

how much RO right and Ph stable do you use when you do your water changes rob? I am curious to try those products out...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just test my GH with nutrafin GH test kit and the color changed after 20 drop.

20 x 20 = 400ppm / 17.8 = 22 degrees , fishes and Shrimps looks ok , should I do a 50% water change and lower the GH to 6?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

your water is too hard arash... i would only keep my Gh at 4


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept mine at 4-5 buddy. They were doing great until the summer heat wave 2 years ago.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I did a big water change yesterday and lowered it down to 9 still too high, I do another one on Friday to make it between 4 and 6.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd suggest doing less of water change more frequently in the coming days to prevent drastic swings for your shrimp. Swings can harm them more then one extreme or the other.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

effox said:


> I'd suggest doing less of water change more frequently in the coming days to prevent drastic swings for your shrimp. Swings can harm them more then one extreme or the other.


The I'll go with two 20% every other day till it gets 4


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the route I would take. Better to play it safe, right?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

effox said:


> That's the route I would take. Better to play it safe, right?


Absolutely


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG , I cleaned up one of my shrimps tanks filter today, the filter is AC20 and guess what I found there , two fully grown RCS ! 

Any suggestion to prevent this in future ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You need a pre-filter of sponge or stainless steel for the intakes for shrimp tanks.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris, do you know where could I get pre-filter which could attach to AC20?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

almost every LFS will have the fluval edge prefilters which will work perfectly. I use them on two of my tanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks , I bought a Fluval edge prefilter and worked perfectly


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advices  all the parameters set and after a week I can shrimplets every where in my tank  only RCS .
I dont know why my CRS dont have egge at all  they are in my tank for a month but I never see them cary eggs !


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They are typically much harder to breed then RCS.


----------

